# TTRS Likes and Loathes



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Well it's not taken long to get a feel for the new TTRS, there's lots I like about the car and about how it compares to the previous gen and naturally some bits I'm not so keen on. Some are naturally more general mk3 than RS-specific.

I thought I'd list my top few likes and dislikes, would be interested to see how it compares to others' 

Likes
Handling - makes the mk2 feel like a boat :lol: 
LED lights, so much better than xenons.
VC - obviously!
Armrest multiple positions and storage.
Floor mats have so far not budged an inch.
Button to open boot is on the boot!

Dislikes
Exhaust rattle on startup (looking at warranty fix?).
Gearbox manual mode lethargy if you're not racing (again - can't they just do it right ffs?!).
Washer jets do what they want, not what I want.
Engine hidden under plastic cover - Engine was a standout feature on the mk2.
Cold start seems to occur way quicker after stopping engine than on the mk2.
Flimsy spoiler (being picky now).


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Your likes = totaly agree
I would add
Plus Matrix even another step up.
Seats are better. With electric I even get the seat bolsters adjust like the lumber making the seats like race seats. 
Looks of car. Far more aggressive.
Dynamic drive options. Love comfort for engine cold and commute then dynamic when its time to play.

Dislikes? 
None 
Most of yours are RS things. 

If I was picky I would say turning off stop-start when am not in the mood for it. 20" Y's are hard to clean


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

If you take the engine cover off, it's not very tight, you'll see exactly why Audi covered it up!


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Audi had responded to comments about slow shifting in various writeups with the press cars that an update would fix this. Wonder if the 2018 I have incoming will have this fix, I'll definitely report back. Sounds like it would just be a software update, unless it's related to disengagement and engagement with the dual clutch system requiring load to be rapid. Here's hoping that it is, and you can get updated. It's a minor deal for me, I'd run auto unless I'm driving hard, but I can see where you'd want it if you like manual mode when just cruising.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

ormandj said:


> Audi had responded to comments about slow shifting in various writeups with the press cars that an update would fix this. Wonder if the 2018 I have incoming will have this fix, I'll definitely report back. Sounds like it would just be a software update, unless it's related to disengagement and engagement with the dual clutch system requiring load to be rapid. Here's hoping that it is, and you can get updated. It's a minor deal for me, I'd run auto unless I'm driving hard, but I can see where you'd want it if you like manual mode when just cruising.


That's interesting - is this readily available, how would I go about getting it done? Presume they would release some sort of internal service bulletin that a dealer would have access to?


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

powerplay said:


> ormandj said:
> 
> 
> > Audi had responded to comments about slow shifting in various writeups with the press cars that an update would fix this. Wonder if the 2018 I have incoming will have this fix, I'll definitely report back. Sounds like it would just be a software update, unless it's related to disengagement and engagement with the dual clutch system requiring load to be rapid. Here's hoping that it is, and you can get updated. It's a minor deal for me, I'd run auto unless I'm driving hard, but I can see where you'd want it if you like manual mode when just cruising.
> ...


My apologies if I was not clear, I have no idea if they ever developed a fix. I won't have my car (a 2018 model TT RS) until August when it is delivered to the states. Assuming there is a fix, you'd have to work through your dealership to get the update performed, and this is assuming it's a software update that Audi makes available. If there are HW differences or the software isn't flashable, if it is even fixed, you'd be out of luck. Lots of assumptions.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

ormandj said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > ormandj said:
> ...


Ah ok gotcha. Well I would be surprised if it's not just some software configuration, after all the hardware is similar if not the same to the s-tronic in the mk2, which has no such issues.

Maybe a tuner will be the best option at some point then!


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Prefer the handling and the sound of my current rs over the mk2 rs that I had. 
Dislike the spoiler as, as mentioned far too flimsy... Also the wound of the boot closing is more tinny and not solid like my previous tt's but saying that I don't get a boot dull of water now when opening the boot. 
Not a big fan of the VC myself, far too complicated to suss out where settings are. 
Original poster mentioned about water jets what do you mean?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

bainsyboy said:


> Prefer the handling and the sound of my current rs over the mk2 rs that I had.
> Dislike the spoiler as, as mentioned far too flimsy... Also the wound of the boot closing is more tinny and not solid like my previous tt's but saying that I don't get a boot dull of water now when opening the boot.
> Not a big fan of the VC myself, far too complicated to suss out where settings are.
> Original poster mentioned about water jets what do you mean?


Referring to the screen wash jets. On the mk2 you had full control over how much water was deployed, it sprayed only while you held the stalk forward but on the mk3 it just deploys shedloads of screenwash regardless.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

I will have to try that out tomorrow as never really noticed it


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Ah, the agony of first world problems. :roll:


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

powerplay said:


> Referring to the screen wash jets. On the mk2 you had full control over how much water was deployed, it sprayed only while you held the stalk forward but on the mk3 it just deploys shedloads of screenwash regardless.


My MK3 doesn't do that, it works just like how you describe the MK2.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think he means that if you try and do a quick squirt of the washers they continue to pump for about 1-2 seconds even after you have released the stalk. 2 seconds seems to be a minimum wash you can apply.
On the other hand the washers on my Mk2 weren't perfect. The headlight washers would randomly dump a load of water all over the headlights and everywhere else when you just wanted a quick screen wash.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

ZephyR2 said:


> I think he means that if you try and do a quick squirt of the washers they continue to pump for about 1-2 seconds even after you have released the stalk. 2 seconds seems to be a minimum wash you can apply.
> On the other hand the washers on my Mk2 weren't perfect. The headlight washers would randomly dump a load of water all over the headlights and everywhere else when you just wanted a quick screen wash.


 :lol: Absolutely agree.

That's why on my mk2 almost the first thing I did was get the headlight jets disabled using Vagcom, after which I had no issues with the washer jets at all


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> I think he means that if you try and do a quick squirt of the washers they continue to pump for about 1-2 seconds even after you have released the stalk. 2 seconds seems to be a minimum wash you can apply.


Mine don't do that though, I can do very short bursts of screen wash Oo


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Rev said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > I think he means that if you try and do a quick squirt of the washers they continue to pump for about 1-2 seconds even after you have released the stalk. 2 seconds seems to be a minimum wash you can apply.
> ...


Same here, they didn't squirt for a minimum time, can do short bursts.

If it's a big problem for you powerplay I'm happy to swap cars.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I was looking forward to everyones replies but if all we can talk about is the bursts of the screen wash. :roll:


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Edinburra said:


> Ah, the agony of first world problems. :roll:


Not sure if serious or just an internet parrot?

Moving along, I wonder if there was a later tweak in software regarding the rinse timing since some cars apparently behave differently. Should be yet another possible SW fix if so. Perhaps check the VCDS coding thread?


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Just doing what's needed to liven up this forum. Don't you think it's bland at times?


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> I was looking forward to everyones replies but if all we can talk about is the bursts of the screen wash. :roll:


Better that than the certain few who have to insert their highly negative opinion of a vehicle they don't own/intend to own in any and every thread. Not everyone has the same "value" associated with the same things. If this is something that really bothers the OP, it's a legitimate issue.

Honestly, if washer spray timing is enough to make it in a top five list of annoyances about a vehicle, that in itself is extremely informative, don't you think? Sometimes there is more information than one would think in a lack of information available. I certainly interpreted that as a great thing.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

ormandj said:


> Honestly, if washer spray timing is enough to make it in a top five list of annoyances about a vehicle, that in itself is extremely informative, don't you think? Sometimes there is more information than one would think in a lack of information available. I certainly interpreted that as a great thing.


Very well said.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

powerplay said:


> Well it's not taken long to get a feel for the new TTRS, there's lots I like about the car and about how it compares to the previous gen and naturally some bits I'm not so keen on. Some are naturally more general mk3 than RS-specific.
> 
> I thought I'd list my top few likes and dislikes, would be interested to see how it compares to others'
> 
> ...


Almost all applies to any mk3 vs a mk2. Think it's been done to death this topic... the mk3 is an improvement over the mk2. Hold the front page :roll:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Mark Pred said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's not taken long to get a feel for the new TTRS, there's lots I like about the car and about how it compares to the previous gen and naturally some bits I'm not so keen on. Some are naturally more general mk3 than RS-specific.
> ...


The likes - yes maybe. The dislikes - I think, unless you can correct me, all are very much RS specific.

I must have missed where this has been done to death already so many apologies for that - perhaps you could point me to the various threads I need to see?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Edinburra said:


> Just doing what's needed to liven up this forum. Don't you think it's bland at times?


Blander than chicken nuggets



powerplay said:


> The likes - yes maybe. The dislikes - I think, unless you can correct me, all are very much RS specific.


Yes,

And the reason Jason X hot footed this puppy back to the dealers :lol:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

leopard said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > Just doing what's needed to liven up this forum. Don't you think it's bland at times?
> ...


I don't think I know that story


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

There's no story,just an assumption that the previous owner had the same misgivings as yourself...


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Ah ok. Well in all honesty it's a good car, just that one step away from being a great car. The gearbox software is the biggest letdown, everything else is insignificant really.

Hoping somewhere like MRC can twiddle it a bit as once that's sorted it will be near perfect


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

powerplay said:


> Ah ok. Well in all honesty it's a good car, just that one step away from being a great car. The gearbox software is the biggest letdown, everything else is insignificant really.
> 
> Hoping somewhere like MRC can twiddle it a bit as once that's sorted it will be near perfect


I'm 2 months into ownership, I've just got used to the gearbox now, not bothering me anymore.

My last two Porsches were PDK, although i'd say they were different to this one, they were not perfection.


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

TFP said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Ah ok. Well in all honesty it's a good car, just that one step away from being a great car. The gearbox software is the biggest letdown, everything else is insignificant really.
> ...


As long as when driven hard it's near-instant-response, I'll be ok. I'm still hoping the 2018 I ordered has this fixed, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Know what you mean about the washer jets now... No real issue for me though


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

bainsyboy said:


> Know what you mean about the washer jets now... No real issue for me though


Agreed - not an issue at all for me but just to confirm on MY17 Roadster minimum screen wash is 1-2 seconds with no ability for a very short burst (observation not criticism).


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

The gearbox issue doesnt really bother me as when accelerating slowly I change gear like a manual car (lift foot off accelerator momentarily as i shift up). The gear change is instant and ready as soon as I put foot back onto accelerator.

I dont think this is an Audi problem, most flappy paddle boxes are hesitant in manual mode when accelerating slowly. The BMW M4 and Porsche Cayman that i test drove were exactly the same.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Alex_S said:


> The gearbox issue doesnt really bother me as when accelerating slowly I change gear like a manual car (lift foot off accelerator momentarily as i shift up). The gear change is instant and ready as soon as I put foot back onto accelerator.
> 
> I dont think this is an Audi problem, most flappy paddle boxes are hesitant in manual mode when accelerating slowly. The BMW M4 and Porsche Cayman that i test drove were exactly the same.


I'd disagree, it is annoyingly hesitant event when accelerating briskly if I dare to change up below 3k, which at some point I am always going to do unless I'm on a mortorway ;-)

The mk2 isn't like this, you can be driving in manual mode and change up at any revs - normally 2k if driving normally, and you don't wait for the kettle to boil before anything actually happens, the elapsed time between calling for the upshift and it actually happening was probably 0.25 seconds, in the mk3 it's at least 1 second maybe more.

It's definitely frustrating.


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

powerplay said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> > The gearbox issue doesnt really bother me as when accelerating slowly I change gear like a manual car (lift foot off accelerator momentarily as i shift up). The gear change is instant and ready as soon as I put foot back onto accelerator.
> ...


Im sure mine is fine as long as applying half throttle, only when accelerating really slowly. I will try changing up on mine below 3k rpm and let you know.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

powerplay said:


> Ah ok. Well in all honesty it's a good car, just that one step away from being a great car. The gearbox software is the biggest letdown, everything else is insignificant really.
> 
> Hoping somewhere like MRC can twiddle it a bit as once that's sorted it will be near perfect


Gearbox would be in the 'negatives' in my list, I didnt like the torque reduction at gear changes and the fact it wouldnt change down in manual on my request around the slightest on corners, I could understand if it was anywhere near the grip limit but even following traffic around a set of lights it wouldnt respond.

I have driven 'numerous' VW Golf R with the DSG and they seem pretty faultless so i'm sure the TTRS could be 're-programmed'

It's a bit of a shame Audi didnt spend more time giving the gearbox a few more options like some 'M' BMW's have where the gearchange can be adjusted, perhaps they spent all their time making the dash selction as complicated and varied as they could?..................I certainly got lost with it


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

mikef4uk said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Ah ok. Well in all honesty it's a good car, just that one step away from being a great car. The gearbox software is the biggest letdown, everything else is insignificant really.
> ...


I'm still on 'the hunt' to change my car, I test drove a BMW M2 on Monday, the ''stand out'' 'plus point' to me was the DCT gearbox, 
In normal 'auto' as smooth as you like, in 'manual' it seemed very good, responding to down changes and up changes when requested, no silly 'still active kickdown' (like the Golf 'R' ) no torque reduction between gear changes etc etc, very impressed and as good as I remember the Cayman GTS's PDK unit.

A shame the car had very little grip coming out of roundabouts etc and felt as if it wasnt settled on its shocks somehow


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

So I've finally managed to "fix" the annoying screenwash jet issue.

Module 9 in VCDS has an option "mindestwaschzeit_frontwischer" with a value of 2000ms - this is the duration of the washer jets, so 2 seconds.

I changed the value to 20. Now when I pull the wiper stalk towards me the washer jets only operate for as long as I hold the stalk - so I can now do small controlled jets without soaking the entire car.

Fixed. Yippee!!!!!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

powerplay said:


> Gearbox manual mode lethargy if you're not racing (again - can't they just do it right ffs?!).


I did a little test this evening. Foot pressing gently on accelerator gear changes instant when changing up. Foot off the accelerator gear changes take what feels like a second when changing up. I'm ok with this but need to do a bit more manual mode driving. It's already faster changing than the MK2 at lower revs.

I already don't like how it sometimes changes down a few gears l guess i'm holding on the down paddle too long sometimes but l wish there was an option to turn that off.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

tt3600 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Gearbox manual mode lethargy if you're not racing (again - can't they just do it right ffs?!).
> ...


I have the power/torque display up on the VC. When driving with gearbox in manual I find the change up is responsive when the power is around at least 14-15%. Lower than this and it's in lethargic mode, higher than this and it's in snappy mode.


----------



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

Is there any way to stop the headlamp washer jets from activating (mk2)? There has been a few times when I've wanted to clear the screen, but my lights are on (Auto) so I know that if I pull the stalk the bloody headlamp washer jets will go as well, completely unnecessarily. On more than one occasion I've turned the lights off - even when dark - just so I can wash the screen and only the screen. Arrgggghhh my biggest pet hate with this car.


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

You can do it on the mk3 so I guess it's the same on the mk2.

I kept mine on but on a much reduced operation. Now they will spray every 8 or so activations or if you hold the stalk for 4 seconds.

Just do a Google search for vcds headlight washers and you should find some guides.

I think I followed this
http://www.vwroc.com/forums/topic/11478-how-do-yours-squirt-headlight-washers/?page=2


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes if you have VCDS it's an easy tweak, there's a bit you can turn off in controller 9 Central Electronics if I recall.

I did it on my mk2 as soon as I got it. Every single service Audi would advise me they weren't working :lol:


----------



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks both. Didn't notice at first this was a MK3 thread. Sorry for the intrusion.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Do the UK models come with a kick plate as mine doesn't.










Also after several hundred miles right hand side of my brake pedal is scratched to buggery is this normal?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

tt3600 said:


> Do the UK models come with a kick plate as mine doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RHD cars have a cheapo plastic alternative. There were some chrome metal 3rd party ones for the mk2 but cost was silly iirc.


----------

